# Dimples on the Dune



## Darkkin (Jun 5, 2017)

.


----------



## sas (Jun 6, 2017)

Placed me right there. It is a rare poem where I enjoy adjectives. This was one. 

Kitchen business: last line, second stanza . . ."too"


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 6, 2017)

sas said:


> Placed me right there. It is a rare poem where I enjoy adjectives. This was one.
> 
> Kitchen business: last line, second stanza . . ."too"




There are parts of the Sahara where the dunes meet the sea, places where wind and time has reduced bedrock to what can only be described as clouds of stone.  The shapes are just that bizarre.  It is a place of water, earth, and air.  Seemingly barren.  But each night there is a species of scarab that climbs the dunes in order to collect a drink of the dew that falls as the wind blows in from the oceans.  It is a micro journey waged by a knight without kingdom or motive.  A moment worthy of a reader's time...Appreciate the read.  And I addressed that too.  Nice catch on that.  

-  D. the T.


----------



## sas (Jun 6, 2017)

Darkkin,  Even your reply to me was poetic. Smiles & Best. sas


----------



## C.Gholy (Jun 12, 2017)

Lovely and epic.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 13, 2017)

I have been playing World of Warcraft for years now (may seem like a ridiculous comment to your poem, but is not meant to be like that). The most beautiful world I loved so very much there, was a Sahara-like environment. With exactly what you describe, including the scarabs. The simmering air, mirages in the form of castles in the sky... I felt like that warrior.

Also, I work during my daytime on Arabic Poetry, in particular pre-islamic poetry: Jahiliyya.
One poet, al-Shanfara, is one of the best poets, and he walked the desert alone, a hunter, a warrior. Only animals were his companions. All this I read in your poem, and I like it.


----------



## Anthony Clark (Jun 17, 2017)

Such sincere poem


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow.  This is a fantastic read, packed with so much.  The scarab and the sun god Ra... "Dimples appear, footprints mar a lush curve, dune cheek."  A great example of such unique lines throughout the poem that warrant enjoyment after several reads.  Thank you for sharing.   -- Wesley


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 22, 2017)

Space Cadet said:


> Wow.  This is a fantastic read, packed with so much.  The scarab and the sun god Ra... "Dimples appear, footprints mar a lush curve, dune cheek."  A great example of such unique lines throughout the poem that warrant enjoyment after several reads.  Thank you for sharing.   -- Wesley



Nature has no deities or prejudices.  It is one of its greatest allures.  It is honest and brutal.  Instinct rules.  And that scarab, he knows his place in the cycles.  Each day, he climbs that dune just before day dawns.  And the dew, a precious offering of water is granted to him.  It is the human element that gives it perspective.  And it is always interesting to see one's world through another's view.  Appreciate the read.

- D. the T.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2017)

Dunes and Scarab beetles, two things near and dear to my heart, I wrote about them, in my Cyclone Mac and the Desert rat series... I love that you also are drawn to the shifting, whispering dunes ... quite a majical place... This poem feels so far removed from the firefly tide... I love it.... fabulous...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 26, 2017)

Great descriptions and fluid atmosphere. I particularly enjoyed your first stanza.

Nice!


----------

